#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-23
<funnylookinhat> Heyo - anyone here know how I could append an echo to a bunch of files all at once ... i.e. echo "whatever" >> *.txt    ???  apparently ambiguous redirects are a no-go.  :D
<joey> funnylookinhat: xargs might work
<joey> funnylookinhat: e.g.   ls *somefiles* | xargs echo "*whatever*
<joey> funnylookinhat: e.g.   ls *somefiles* | xargs echo "*whatever*  >>
<funnylookinhat> joey, figured it out with tee  :)
<funnylookinhat> echo "whatever" | tee -a *.txt
<funnylookinhat> I had no idea tee existed...
<funnylookinhat> lol
<joey> ah tee!
<joey> yes that will work too
<funnylookinhat> :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-26
<roshi> sup
<roshi> ?
<roshi> how goes it?
<skyjumper> *crickets*
<roshi> how goes it?
<roshi> busy place around here
<roshi> be back laters them
<roshi> *then
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-05-19
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: ok I'm up on the new platform. Smaller than I expected. Nice and fast too
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, how's it sound?
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: it's louder than my laptop but not as loud as my old desktop. 36db and I already put it on the quiet fan setting
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah - mid 30s was about what I read w/ my phone app
<joey> I don't recall exactly but I think my laptop was 26ish
<joey> and my old desktop was, what, 88?
<joey> It's a wonderful machine. My only complaint was that a smoker worked on it. It came out smelling like cigarettes
<joey> or something used in the building of it smells like that
<joey> flux or glue getting warm
<joey> but I'm very happy with it
<joey> it was a great recommendation, thanks for that
<joey> the ssd upgrade was a good idea too
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, wait - the new machine smells like cigs ?
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: yep.
<FunnyLookinHat> And yeah - we recommend the SSD before any other upgrade generally...  huge improvement in performance :)
<joey> I've got the door open and the smell is just about gone
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, I've already passed it along - that's not ok with us
<joey> it came very nicely packaged and presented... better than my last box I got from 76
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah we've been trying to work on that end of things - more end to end branding, etc.
<FunnyLookinHat> Consistent experiences are generally better, etc.
<joey> the setup was nicer. It didn't get rid of the oem setup account, I had to do that by hand, but even that was better than the last time I did it
<joey> I'd definitely recommend it so far to others
<FunnyLookinHat> wait - really?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ubiquity!!!!
<joey> yeah it kept booting into the oem account
<joey> I had to logout and into my own and then purge the oem account
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm letting our imaging engr know
<joey> and yes for the record I restarted twice just to ensure there wasn't some fancy "on your next reboot we'll remove it" script
<FunnyLookinHat> heheh
<FunnyLookinHat> Jason D. is telling me it's something we've seen randomly but haven't been able to pin down
<FunnyLookinHat> I'd likely blame Ubiquity - but that's just a guess
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, Glad you're liking it though
<joey> I saw it remove ubiquity in the dialogs during firstboot
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah but Ubiquity should have removed the oem account I believe
<FunnyLookinHat> w/ oem-mode
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, well - glad you like the machine in spite of those issues...  I've passed them both along
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: yeah it's all good. Aside from the sound level, my favourite features are the bountiful USB ports in various locations and the fact that the power light is also a drive activity light
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah the chassis is slick :D
<joey> I think more people might buy this guy if the marketing images showed the actual size
<joey> it's at least 40% smaller than I was expecting
<joey> even if the headline said "all this power in something under 12 inches"
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, mind running a quick command ?
<FunnyLookinHat> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<joey> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, free upgrade :)
<joey> ?
<joey> I believe that's the one I ordered
<FunnyLookinHat> Your order was for a 4770
<FunnyLookinHat> 3.4 Ghz
<joey> oh which is no longer offered!
<FunnyLookinHat> So just a whee bit faster
<joey> nice!
<joey> thanks
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-05-20
<Cheri703> Today is my 1 year Denverversary! \o/
<FunnyLookinHat> Cheri703, :D
<FunnyLookinHat> Congrats on the 1-year :)
<Cheri703> thanks!
<Cheri703> It has been a great year :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-05-23
<lirakis> hey FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, speak of the devil
<FunnyLookinHat> we were talking about onsip the other day
<lirakis> yep
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah you knew?  :)
<lirakis> bjorn was on a webinar
<lirakis> mind a pm
<FunnyLookinHat> go for it
